# Male Pardosa spp. (thin-legged wolf spider)



## WingedDefeat (Oct 19, 2005)

Found this chap underneath my stove. Anybody able to fill in the _Pardosa_  __________? 





Yes, I realize there's a bazillion species that fall into _Pardosa_, but I was hoping someone could narrow it down. I live in New Jersey, north of the Pine Barrens.


----------



## stevenhman (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't know about others but I can't see your picture.


----------



## NRF (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow! Nice stove spider. Some like it hot!


----------

